# QMail on RedHat 9.0 Problems



## jackal5218 (Jul 4, 2003)

I have installed Qmail to run on my RedHat 9.0 server. I have followed the isntructions to the letter but when I try to send email through the mail server I get this error message:

From Outlook Express:
<[email protected]>:
Sorry, I couldn't find a mail exchanger or IP address. (#5.4.4)

From Webmail:
Error, your e-mail could not be sent
SMTP Error: could not connect to SMTP host server(s)

Can someone help me figure this out?


----------



## jackal5218 (Jul 4, 2003)

this is what the qmail smtp log shows:


@400000003f058aac1dbefb8c tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058aad1f9722a4 tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058aae21e83e94 tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058aaf23abef64 tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058ab02575978c tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058ab12751ba2c tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058ab22909ab2c tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058ab32ad41e74 tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used
@400000003f058ab42c9903dc tcpserver: fatal: unable to bind: address already used


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Looks to be working fine...

-([email protected]:<pts/0>)-(04:02:09)-
-(~/)$-> telnet 442squadron.com 25
Trying 216.161.142.50...
Connected to 442squadron.com.
Escape character is '^]'.
helo drew
220 Welcome to QMAIL TOASTER v 1.0 smtp Server ESMTP
250 Welcome to QMAIL TOASTER v 1.0 smtp Server
helo drew
250 Welcome to QMAIL TOASTER v 1.0 smtp Server
rpct [email protected]
502 unimplemented (#5.5.1)
MAIL from: [email protected]
250 ok
RCPT to: [email protected]
553 sorry, that domain isn't allowed to be relayed thru this MTA (#5.7.1)
RCPT [email protected]
250 ok
DATA
354 go ahead
SUBJECT: Test of Qmail

Hello,
This is drew from techsupportforums.com ... testing to see if your qmail install is working correctly.
.
250 ok 1057489305 qp 31472

502 unimplemented (#5.5.1)
quit
221 Welcome to QMAIL TOASTER v 1.0 smtp Server
Connection closed by foreign host.


And the good news.. you're not an open relay :brush: .... let me know if you get my test message and then we'll trouble shoot from there... 

Drew


----------



## jackal5218 (Jul 4, 2003)

Thank you so much for helping! I did not recieve your test email. 

I assume that I must have setup the horde-toaster webmail incorrectly somehow. I also tried to setup a POP and then a IMAP in evlolution to try to connect and was also not able to send or receive. 

For a short time I was able to receive email from the account but when it tried to send mail it refused connection to the smtp server.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

It probably means that horde is taking over and keeping from qmail from doing its job.. you may want to look into a different webmail applicated. I like the stuff over at inter7.com personally..


----------



## jackal5218 (Jul 4, 2003)

one last set of questions...

1. What webmail would be good to replace the horde-toaster with, and how hard will it be?

2. This is the latest error message...

Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mpls-qmqp-01.inet.qwest.net.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<[email protected]>:
Sorry, I couldn't find a mail exchanger or IP address. (#5.4.4)


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Are your DNS record(s) setup correctly for this site? Are you maintaining the DNS or a 3rd party? and what are the current settings for it?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

His DNS is working fine  Its that Horde is answering rather then the qmail binary when someone is sending to ports 25 and 110 bleh. Like I said Qmail is a royal pain but once you get it going .. its awesome as long as you don't touch it hehe. I was able to integrab spamassassin and also do mail graphing ... of course you can with Exim, Postfix, Sendmail ect.. but this box has never actually went down  And its secure from the get go which is pretty cool too!


----------

